# USB Stick per LAN ADapter an Router?



## iGreggy (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe einen TP-Link TL-WR941ND Router. Da ich & meine bessere Hälfte (jeder) Linux und Windows nutze kam ich auf folgende Idee: Einen USB Stick (16-32GB) an den Router schließen und somit Bilder, Musik & Dokumente im Netzwerk zugänglich machen. So müssen die Daten nicht mehrfach auf dem PC liegen oder ständig synchronisiert werden. Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. Leider hat mein Router keinen USB Anschluss. Jetzt kam mir die Idee das über einen Adapter zu realisieren, also USB auf LAN. Hab solche zwar gefunden, aber ich weiß nicht ob das Ein- oder Ausgänge sind. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## rabe08 (19. Februar 2010)

Nein, so geht es nicht. Es hätte ungefähr den selben Effekt, anstatt des Sticks eine Wäscheklammer an den Adapter zu hängen . 

Im Ernst, mal von der Logik her: Irgendetwas muß sich am Netzwerk anmelden um z.B. eine IP zu bekommen, dem Stick fehlt dazu jegliche Logik. Du redest über den Bereich NAS, wenn es so einfach wäre... 

Beim schnellen googeln habe ich die Patriot GearBox als günstigste Möglichkeit gefunden, ich würde aber eine Linksys NSLU 2 empfehlen, ist quelloffen und flexibel (und steht vor mir und macht Spaß). Oder Du ersetzt Deinen Router gegen ein Modell mit USB-Anschluß.

Gruß, OR


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2010)

Das wird so nicht funktionieren. Beide Geräte (USB-Stick und USB-LAN-Adapter) brauchen einen "Host" (Rechner, Netzwerk-Storage o.Ä.), an dem sie betrieben werden. Sie sind sozusagen beide USB-Clients.
Ein Beispiel für ein Netzwerk-Storage: Western Digital My Book World 1000GB, Gb LAN (WDH1NC10000E) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Gibt es auch preiswerter mit geringerer Kapazität (z.B. Buffalo LinkStation Lite 320GB, Gb LAN (LS-L320GL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland), jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie gut die sind.

EDIT: zu langsam ...


----------



## Jared566 (20. Februar 2010)

Doch das sollte funktionieren. Hast du dir schon einen "Adapter" ausgesucht? Wenn ja, poste ihn mal bitte.

Zu den anderen beiden Beiträgen: Wenn der Adapter eine IP vom Router bekommt, kann man sich ganz einfach drauf verbinden. Ähnlich wie bei einem Server (nur das man den Server erst einschalten muss  )

Allerdings solltest du aufpassen: Es gibt auch Adapter, die Verlängern dir deine USB Leitung per LAN-Kabel. Somit könntest du längere wege überbrücken.

Stichwort ist in deinem Fall "Print / Fileserver"

Schau dir doch mal das hier an. Damit sollte es funktionieren (steht so in der Artikelbeschreibung )

Wenn du gerne basteln solltest und auch gute Kenntnisse über Linux hast kannst du dir auch einen "Thin Client" besorgen, Linux draufmachen, Samba installieren und dann den USB Stick freigeben  dann hast du auch noch eine Zugriffsberechtigung, was bei dem "USB-LANport" glaube ich nicht dabei ist. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## iGreggy (20. Februar 2010)

Damit bin ich ja anscheinend in der Zwickmühle. Okay Spaß beiseite. Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten.
@Jared566: das Problem dabei ist wohl das an diesem Gerät immer nur einer dran kann (so versteh ich es laut Bewertung). Das ist genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich will. Geht ja darum das meine Freundin und ich gleichzeitig drauf zu greifen können (natürlich nicht auf die gleichen Dokumente zum Bearbeiten oder so). Wie gesagt der Stick oder HDD soll an den Router und verfügbar sein, für alle. Wenn das natürlich so nicht geht muss wohl ein neuer Router her (verdammt den hab ich doch noch nicht so lange)

@mattinator & rabe: ich wollte eigentlich nicht solche Teile benutzen, da der Router hier nicht permanent läuft. Bei euren Lösungen (die nicht schlecht sind) müsste ich die entweder ständig laufen lassen oder immer an/aus machen, ist ja auch schmu.

Dann werd ich mich wohl nach einem neuen Router umschauen müssen, kennt ihr da was brauchbares (Router, ohne Modem).

Ansonsten habt vielen Dank für eure Mühen.
Grüße


----------



## Jared566 (20. Februar 2010)

oh hab ich wohl überlesen  nunja dann hilft entweder nur ein neuer Router mit USB Anschluss oder die ThinClient methode ^^ (wenn du einen ThinClient bei Ebay ersteigerst wird auch nicht so teuer, sie sind lautlos (da keine Rotierenden teile) und stromsparend (ca. 8-10W))

Eine Alternative wäre noch "Dropbox". Das ist eine Seite im Internet, auf der du Dokumente oder Bilder speichern kannst. Nur weiß ich da nicht wie das ausschaut mit 2x einloggen..


----------

